# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان دقیق ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95 + اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش

## Goodbye forever

به اطلاع داوطلبان عزیز می رساند برای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری از ساعت 18 امروز به همین سایت مراجعه نمایند .

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------

